# Help Required



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

After a year out of use my Giotto has some form of blockage, there is no water coming out of the group head, prior to being boxed up (due to a new kitchen,moving house and another new kitchen) it was descaled washed through and thoroughly emptied, we have steam and hot water just nothing coming from the group head, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. Rick.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Undo the nut at the top of the group, the big one not the little one...run the pump and see if water comes out.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Nut undone, water and steam coming out without pump on, turned off machine to allow it to cool, presume there is a blockage in the group head then...so what's next?


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha lol job done,when I cleaned the metal filter and tightened the but back up,flipped the lever and away she went, spot on mate thaniyou....


----------

